# I cut my transport costs by 87%...



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

...by using the bus!!! 

Knowing that I am only here for two years (although noone seems to believe me) I have decided not to get a car and have been relying on Taxis because I wasn't too sure about the buses - or where they actually go. Well after waiting for an hour and two rather rude taxi chaps driving off when they heard me say 'The Gardens' I decided I would take my chances on the bus.

2AED!!!!!!!!!! How cool is that!!!!!!!!! 

The 8A bus goes from just outside the Raddison SAS in DIC/DMC straight to the back of Ibn Batutta Mall which is right next to The Gardens/Discovery Gardens.

Now it was packed and I did have to stand but for 2AED I'm OK with that and it's no different to being on the Tube in rush hour.

Here is the bus guide (::: www.dubailife.com :::), it could save you some money too.

Can't wait for the Metro to come as well. I love public transport. No parking, No insurance, No maintenance, No fuel costs and it's much more environmentally friendly too 

Just wanted to share in my little moment of excitement!!! 

Also that means I now have more money for beer now too


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

That's wicked! Is it this one you get:

8A Gold Souq Bus Stn − The Gardens − Iranian Clinic Al Quoz Via :Ghubaiba Bus Station,Jumeira, Beach Park,Dubai Internet City,Jebel Ali Gardens 13. Souq. 

I tend to go from Discovery Gardens to DIC or JBR and back, so it's probably the same bus. I really don't want to get a car if I can avoid the expense and hassle.. I've no problem with standing on the bus, maybe you should organise a forum bus trip


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Been on the bus once. Loved it! the only reason i don't use it is cause they are unpredictable from what i've seen. Has the bus always been on time for you? To be on time in dubai without a bus lane will never happen.


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Spoke to crazymazy just as he got home! Can vouch for him genuine excitement. who says you can't get anything for 2dhs out here!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I am paying 50 dhs for my daily taxi from Al Barsha to Jebel Ali  just one way!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll definately take the metro to work once it opens.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

The bus wasn't convenient for my fiance to take from work in Jumeirah to home in IC. He had to take 3 different buses and in all it took around 3 hours. He'd get home just in time to go straight to bed.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Been on the bus once. Loved it! the only reason i don't use it is cause they are unpredictable from what i've seen. Has the bus always been on time for you? To be on time in dubai without a bus lane will never happen.


It's not that it's been on time, it's the frequency. Every 20mins! I missed the one this morning at 1937 and at 1951 another bus arrived 

Have also found that I'm on the first corner of the circuit so if I walk a little bit further I could have probably caught the earlier one as it came back round.

It was less crowded too. Best 2AED I have spent in Dubai - Whoop Whoop!!! 

The Metro will be good for me too as all I have to do is walk through the mall to the Ibn Batuta stop and then get off at the DIC/DMC stop but that will apparently be 10AED per trip which after paying only 2AED will be MEGABUCKS!!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Well done for trying out the buses. I think its had a bit of unfair press from many expats. But when you consider that thousands of people depend on it each day, it has to be doing something right.
And like you point out, its not too disimilar to public transport systems in other major cities. Its just a case of taking that first step...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

When my inlaws and my family are here, they all take the bus sight seeing!
They are all quite an adventurous bunch, and like hoping on a bus and seeing where it takes them.
They also caught the bus to AD and spent the day.
That way, they saw more of the true Dubai than most other tourists.

Hubby used to also pop on and off it when he arrived a few years ago- to get his bearings, without the stress of driving in it to begin with.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

well done on you getting the bus. i dont get them at home so probably wont change that habit anytime soon. Mainly because last year one ran me over, and that was at home so with the driving styles out here, im not sure im willing to risk it...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's not that it's been on time, it's the frequency. Every 20mins! I missed the one this morning at 1937 and at 1951 another bus arrived


Try finding that third bus 20 minutes after the last.  There are only 2 buses taking that route. Yes t6hey are supposedly 20 minutes after each other, but when you miss the second bus, you'll have to wait at least and hour for the first one to come back pass the bus stop. go have a look at the route in the link you sent, and youll see what in mean. So that means if a bus is early. you will be waiting an hour and a half for the next one. It's also not uncommon seeing the 2 buses stop directly after each other. There goes the supposedly 20 minutes intervals.  The bus service this side of dubai is not wort the effort . Deira or Karama is a diff story.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Try finding that third bus 20 minutes after the last.  There are only 2 buses taking that route. Yes t6hey are supposedly 20 minutes after each other, but when you miss the second bus, you'll have to wait at least and hour for the first one to come back pass the bus stop. go have a look at the route in the link you sent, and youll see what in mean. So that means if a bus is early. you will be waiting an hour and a half for the next one. It's also not uncommon seeing the 2 buses stop directly after each other. There goes the supposedly 20 minutes intervals.  The bus service this side of dubai is not wort the effort . Deira or Karama is a diff story.


I guess then I'll just be early for the first bus and I'll have my pick of the two


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would take the bus if I could figure out where the bus stop is and provided I didn't spend the entire journey with eyes boring holes in my back!!!

Taxis do get on my nerves but is also absolutely hillarious to see people chasing after the bus and they never ever seem to stop!!! How do you get them to stop???

Taxis can be pricey but I found that in the evening if I beg my colleagues, I can get a lift home - and better still, it's free!!! Think I'll go bus hopping on one weekend and see how that works out! Did that in the UK and that's how I managed to find my way around!


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

I walk from marina di media city, that cost me 0 dirham + healthy 



crazymazy1980 said:


> ...by using the bus!!!
> 
> Knowing that I am only here for two years (although noone seems to believe me) I have decided not to get a car and have been relying on Taxis because I wasn't too sure about the buses - or where they actually go. Well after waiting for an hour and two rather rude taxi chaps driving off when they heard me say 'The Gardens' I decided I would take my chances on the bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

adywicaksono said:


> I walk from marina di media city, that cost me 0 dirham + healthy


That may be true but you probably have to pay much more rent than me


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I guess then I'll just be early for the first bus and I'll have my pick of the two


You lucky man.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> You lucky man.


Today was good too. If you time it right you don't need to wait more than 10mins. I am loving the buses!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Didn't do buses in the UK and have no intention of starting here

Give me my car any day


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> That may be true but you probably have to pay much more rent than me


Hehehehe, probably


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Update!*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Today was good too. If you time it right you don't need to wait more than 10mins. I am loving the buses!!


OK 

Well in the spirit of painting a balanced picture it seems that there is a downside to the buses that I have now been made aware of - The driver can just decided he's not going to all the locations of the stop.

Arriving well within time I got to the bus stop and my smile widened, the bus stopped and I got on...

Driver: Where are you going?
Me: Internet City
Driver: I'm not going there today
Me: {slightly confused} Why not?
Driver: I am only going to the Mosque and then down to Bur Dubai you'll have to get the 92



So I walked round to the end corner stop and waited hoping to either catch the previous bus or at least have a chance of getting this 92 bus...

The 92 bus just drove past the stop without stopping 

So not to be downhearted about my new found transport stream I have now adapted my plan. I will go to the bus stop in the morning and if the Bus will not take me I will take one of the taxis that regularly pass by. 

This won't affect my homewardbound journey as if it reaches DIC/DMC then it can only then go to up to The Gardens.

I still love public transport though! I saw a metro train on the tracks near Ibn Batuta today - really can't wait for that!!!!!!!! Until then I will keep plodding along.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Best bit of advice I received when I newly arrived in Australia (my first expat assignment, where I've been the last 5 yrs) was not to buy a car for the first year. That meant taking the bus, ferries and trains for everything. Yeah it took alot of time to get anything done but I learned the suburbs along the way, where things were in the city and even though I've been driving for 4 yrs still know the geography better than people living here for 20 yrs. 

If I make it to Dubai (hopefully second expat destination) I pretty much plan to use public transport as long as I can, however with the Mrs. and future little bubs a car will be needed much faster.


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm sorry but I have to disagree. The Dubai bus system is good, but not great. Here's why;

1) Buses get overcrowded at night-time. The RTA should increase bus capacity, or increase buses on very busy routes at night.
2) Buses take forever to get anywhere because of traffic. A bus-lane might help with this.
3) Bus passenger manners are appalling. They will push past you to get a seat.
4) It is not clear in buses where they are going. They have a visual screen but it is never on, or used properly. They should take a leaf out of buses and trams from Amsterdam which tell you in visual and audio what the next stop is.
5) The smell in crowded buses is sometimes not that good.

The metro system might help things, but it only seems to parallel the SZR. It is not a rail system, and it should not be considered one.

One of things that has puzzled me is with all this construction that is going on, why hasn't the royal family, put rail as the centerpiece? Rail would prove to the world that Dubai is going places and proves that Rail works.... but unfortunately it'll never happen with the vast sprawl and lack of space to put rail lines.


----------

